

Voxel Pops: Lexaloffle Show Voxatron Editor - ukdm
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/04/21/voxel-pops-lexaloffle-show-voxatron-editor/

======
willvarfar
I love the recent more-mainstream popularity of indie and innovatively-retro
games!

I'm sure there was a vibrant scene making these games in the last decade, but
I never saw it. It wasn't at all mainstream even in computer programming
circles.

In the 90s it seemed possible for any one of us to make a game themselves and
somehow get it on a magazine coverdisk and be famous! Making a game was
something a dedicated individual could just-about do. Llamasoft, Archer
Maclean, that rollercoaster game, etc. Even back to small shops like populous
and so on. Fantastic!

And then in the last decade I forgot about that feeling.

And suddenly minecraft and world of love have somehow catapulted that small-
time big-fun gaming into the mainstream hacker news!

I guess it might have been the iphone app idea.

Now I want to go make a game myself! It must be mid-life crisis and harking
back to our youth...

~~~
joeld42
Good timing! The Ludum Dare 48-hour game programming contest is just over a
week away.

<http://www.ludumdare.com>

A number of these folks, incl. Notch and Lexaloffle, are #ld48 regulars.

